# New FreeBSD user. Help!



## rowebil (Mar 9, 2009)

I installed FreeBSD, got to the default boot loader, and left. It probably loaded up by now.

I'm REALLY dumb when it comes to linux. I am very smart in windows, proud ethical hacker. 

What do I do?

Does it go right to the shell? What do I type to get to the user interface?

Also, I have a mad dog hard drive enclosure. It was found on Freesbie, it connected. I jsut don't know how to go to it.

It was ntfs/Apollo.


Lastly, I need internet, then a remote control program. 
This is a laptop, old. toshiba, all I want it for is simple file sharing. I have 2 servers, but didn't want to put FreeBSD.

So, the internet.
I have a Speedstream 4200 modem. The original windows xp was conencted via usb. If I cannot use USB, I would like to use a wireless netgear card. I also have a WIRed one, but the connector is lose. So, the first would be USB, second would be Wireless netgear Ga511, and the third option would be wired netgear card.

I just need to know, what to do.

Can I use any software to burn the the internet drivers? 
I'm guessing I have to download the drivers for FreeBSD, put it on a disk, then pop the disk it. Orrrrr, is it compaitible already, I just need to double click something and it installs?

I'm a new user, so I don't know anything. If someone can give me advice, or places where I can find this information, that would be great!

Please reply, not just look at it, and then go back.

Also, I have AIM, the screen name is Rowebil
I have Yahoo!, the username is rowebil64
I have msn, it's  Rowebil@gmail.com

That's if you prefer talking to me in real time, which I do like the idea of. So, If I ahve a question, I don't need to reply here.

Thanks for helping me!

Also, where can I get a FreeBSD cluster? It was on youtube. That would be pretty nice, it' looks cool.


----------



## rowebil (Mar 9, 2009)

*X11*

Does X11 come with the disks? 

It seems like it does, since you just need to type something..

?just wondering though,


----------



## kevin89 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello there,

For starters, the best documentation you can get is the Handbook (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/)

The idea is you build your own system, i.e. you decide what programs will be installed on your machine.

Packages can be installed in several ways, using binaries with pkg_add -r packagename, or using the ports system to build from source.

All this information can be found in the Handbook and is much better explained there. I just installed FreeBSD aswell, and using the Handbook it really was a piece of cake and I'm a happy camper now.

Good luck!

ps. My first post on the forums, hello forum! ;-)


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 9, 2009)

You need handbook.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## rowebil (Mar 9, 2009)

I trid reading the hand book, but theres toooooo many links. haha a lot of information. 

Can I download th handbook, so I can read on iPhone?


----------



## tangram (Mar 9, 2009)

Don't know what filetypes iPhone reads but if want to download the latest Handbook take a look here (you'll need to uncompress the archives): ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/.

Also if you don't like the links from the split-html use the single-html: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/book.html


----------



## rowebil (Mar 9, 2009)

It reads any. 
PDF works for me.

Thanks


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 9, 2009)

FreeBSD is not Linux


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 9, 2009)

I prefer print the pdf version.


----------



## tangram (Mar 9, 2009)

Btw, you can also update your local documentation (the one that shipped with the release you've installed.

Check out this section of the Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/updating-upgrading-documentation.html.


----------



## z0ran (Mar 9, 2009)

@rowebil
3 best things to read about freebsd:
1. Handbook, 
2. Handbook and
3. Handbook ))
Also, try everything from Michael W. Lucas and Dru Lavigne...I'm so glad they are on freebsd side


----------



## Brandybuck (Mar 9, 2009)

The Speedstream 4200 should be an ordinary ADSL modem/router. You may need to configure it but my guess is that the default configuration should be fine. It should have four ethernet connections on the back, and should not require special software (pppoe) to use.

In short, if you set FreeBSD to use DHCP, then it should just work.


----------

